# INFOGRAPHIC: How to Mineralized Soil Substrate



## hariom

This infographic release is adapted from Aaron T's popular How to: Mineralized Soil Substrate article. The goal is to condense all the information in the forum thread into a visual display. Please read the original article for an indepth understanding of the topic. The information has been collected and categorized from 200 posts. 
Please leave a feedback on the flow, accuracy and design of the infographic. I shall be more than happy to add, edit or move information based on your suggestions, critiques and comments. Happy viewing~~

Once verified, i will make it available in A4 size pages for ease of printing.


----------



## Tex Gal

Cool!


----------



## inghamb87

Excellent resource! Thanks for sharing the link and much thanks to Aaron for putting this together. I love how the infograph lays out everything so well and in order.


----------



## wet

These visual guides you're doing are awesome. I wish documents for work were this informative. One of the best documents I've ever seen in this hobby. You're very talented.

Thank you!


----------



## oheresy

Great post, thanks! Very useful.


----------



## hariom

I'm glad that you all are liking it! 

@wet: really appreciate your kind words. I am hooked to this forum but was always facing a problem. Before getting to the solution, I had to run through 200-300 posts before i could get the information. Being a designer, i thought to give it a shot and see if I could use some help from design that could make the information quickly accessible to the end users. After the response from the plant deficiency diagram, i've decided that i'll be doing more of this. There is an imperative need for us to overall summarize the discussions and capture this valuable content and the best part is that it is a collaborative effort of all the APC members! 

I'm in look for a new info-graphic, so if any one has suggestions just drop in a line!...


----------



## ObiQuiet

Wow. Nearly speechless.

I don't know enough about to comment on the content, but here are two quick comments based on my first-glance. Clearly, you're a perfectionist!
* In section 2.2, the vertical bar in front of the text |2" above soil looked too much like a 1.
* In section 3.4, my eye missed the text 'Gravel 2" at back', possibly since it's on the opposite side from the more prominent text on the right side of the tank image.

I'm quite impressed by how you've made the explanatory text paragraphs short, simple and clear.


----------



## hariom

hahaha. Thanks ObiQuiet for the compliments! 

Now that you mention, I can see the confusion. I changed the color and aligned all the measure levels to the right side of the elements. Hope this helps. The changes are reflected in the diagram. 

great observation!


----------



## wet

Ghazanfar Ghori and the fellas are teaching a class about tissue culture over here. I'm not sure it needs any help but I think at the least you'll be very interested. I haven't built the guts or time to try it yet and would love to reference an INFOGRAPHIC:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rsed-culture/68909-tissue-culture-doubts.html 
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/


----------



## hariom

thanks wet! this seems really interesting. i'm gonna go over the pages to get an understanding of the subject.


----------



## Adilson B.

Nice infographic!

Very usefull!


----------



## Michael

Excellent!


----------



## jeremyblevins

very cool.


----------



## AaronT

Wow, this is very nice. Sorry I hadn't seen this post before. I was on a bit of a hiatus from the forums and hobby at the time.

One thing I might mention is that he crushed coral isn't the greatest substitute for the dolomite. It's probably best just to omit it if you can't find it. The dolomite also has Mg and dissolves much slower.


----------



## flashbang009

Simply awesome. Very easy to follow and informative for those who otherwise might be hopelessly searching the net for similar things. Hope to see more to come! Great job.


----------



## hariom

Thanks guys for your comments!

@AaronT: thanks for your compliments..i will update the document accordingly...

A new version will be available soon.


----------



## Adilson B.

Waiting the new version!

It´s so simple follow the steps..

Thanks for share it..


----------



## hariom

Greetings all,

I have updated the infographic. For ease of documentation and maintenance, i have created a special website which will host all of these infographics. A bunch of features will be added to the site over a period of time.

So, i invite you all to view the updated version here:
Aqua Calc Infographics


----------



## Gomer

Does this MTS infographic still exist? All links here are dead.


----------



## Michael

This will take you to a menu page where you can select the MTS infographic: http://infographics.myaquacalc.com/


----------



## Gomer

thanks


----------



## hariom

thanks michael. 

@gomer sorry for moving the links. I had to change the links for a better structure and for scalability reasons.


----------



## Gomer

No worries. Just good that we have working links now :-D

I might have to invoke a little fan power for my MTS. It's 40deg now on a hot day and in the house won't pass the wife  Humidity (or lack of any) + fan is what I'll try :-D


----------



## Catrea

It's not working for me?


----------



## ridhi142

Great post Wet. It is very useful. I read out throughly and enjoyed while reading it. I must create Aquarium-plants at home in my spare time.


----------



## rmsalaysay

Thank you so much for this infographic of materializing.

i really appreciate so much!,


----------

